# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Stoppen/Afbouwen antidepressiva - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Stoppen/Afbouwen antidepressiva*

Antidepressiva blijkt niet verslavend te zijn. Echter kunnen er wel ontwenningesverschijnselen voor de dag komen als je gaat stoppen met antidepressiva. Vooral als je abrupt stopt met antiderpessiva. Om zo min mogelijk ontwenningsverschijnselen te krijgen is het beste om het het af te bouwen. Dit doe je in overleg met je arts. Je kunt dan nog steeds wel ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgen, maar in veel mindere mate.

*Ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn:* 
- Griepachtige verschijnselen zoals zweten, spierpijn, rillingen en verzwakt gevoel
- Angst en nervositeit
- Slaapproblemen waaronder nachtmerries
- Maag- en darmklachten zoals buikpijn, misselijkheid, overgeven en diarree
- Bewegings- en evenwichtsstoornissen zoals, duizeligheid, onrust en stijfheid
- Gevoelstoornissen zoals elektrische shock gevoel en kriebel
- Hartklachten zoals hartritmestoornissen

*Stoppen van de behandeling*
Een behandeling met antidepressiva is in drie categoriën te onderscheiden. Zo heb je de behandeling voor de acute episode. Over het algemeen duurt deze periode 6 - 8 weken. Daarna wordt gekeken of de behandeling kan worden stopgezet of wordt gewijzigt. Wanneer je stopt, kun je binnen twee weken met antidepressiva afbouwen. Wanneer de behandeling wordt gewijzigt kun je overgaan naar de categorie Voortgezette behandeling. Er wordt aangeraden om dit 9 maanden vol te houden om het gewenste effect te hebben. Wanneer je dan gaat stoppen met de behandling kun je daar ongeveer 9 weken voor uit trekken. 

Het kan zijn dat depressie terug komt. Wanneer je binnen 5 jaar twee keer ernstig depressief bent geweest, kun je een onderhoudsbehandeling krijgen. Deze duurt vaak langer dan 1 jaar. Als je wilt stoppen, die je dit ook af te bouwen.

*Accuut stoppen van de behandeling*
Het kan voorkomen dat je accuut moet stoppen met antidepressiva. De redenen kunnen zijn; zwangerschap, wanneer je erstige bijverschijnselen hebt, bepaalde hartziektes (hartritemstoornissen, myocardinfarct) of bepaalde medicatie.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- Depressie en antidepressiva - Artikel 
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl 
- medinet.be 
- bcfi.be

----------


## chicka1958

Agnes  dat je dat allemaal hebt opgezocht, ik hoop dat vele lezers er wat aan kunnen en zullen hebben aan die informatie, knuff meis, doei Chicka xx

----------


## ciciski

Ik heb ook een vraagje, neem nu twee maand sipralexa en zou graag willen stoppen... want ik voel me beter. 
Weet iemand hoe ik het er best mee stop? Ze hebben me gezegd van af te bouwen?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Ciciski,

Je hebt sipralexa nog niet zo heel lang gebruikt. Toch raad ik u aan om niet snel te gaan aan afbouwen en rustig stapje voor stapje af te bouwen. Uw lichaam is de afgelopen maanden toch gewend geraakt aan de sipralexa. 
In overleg met uw huisarts kunt u een afbouwschema opstellen. Verder is het raadzaam om in therapie te gaan als u dat nog niet bent. Zo heeft u de minste kans op terug val.

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## ciciski

Ik ben nu sinds een week halve pilletjes aan het nemen voor af te bouwen, maar voel mijn humeur zo veranderen. Ik ben mijn eigen niet meer en begin terug zo snel opvliegend te zijn. Mijn vriend wil dat ik ermee stop maar ik twijfel. Ik ben normaal heel rustig, maar als ik met sipralexa verminder dan wordt ik terug helemaal anders. 

Groetjes Cindy

----------


## Petra717

Ciciski, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 

Knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## MariekeV

mooi overzicht, veel aan gehad! Wat ik me afvraag - en waar ik eigenlijk nergens iets concreets over vind - is hoe lang je last houdt van onttrekkingsverschijnselen als je helemaal bent gestopt. Ik heb in vier maanden afgebouwd van 200mg Zoloft naar niets. Nu anderhalve week helemaal gestopt, maar ik vind het vrij zwaar (emotioneel, prikkelbaar, schokken in mijn hoofd, duizelingen). Tijdens het afbouwen had ik hier nauwelijks last van. Is het normaal dat die laatste stap het meeste effect heeft?

----------


## dutchlely

Hallo 
Wil even kwijt dat ik na 3 jaren gebruik paroxetine nu 1 jaar vrij ben van a.d..Het viel mij eigenlijk wel mee,na 1 maand werdt het wat moeilijker.Denk dat de thuisbasis goed moet zijn,en je er bij wil helpen.Ben na overlijden van moeder blij dat paroxetine me er doorheen heeft gebracht.Na 3 jaar wilde ik stoppen met a.d ,want moest toch op eigen kracht weer leven aankunnen.Gaat het niet ok maar probeer het,voordien kon je het leven ook aan .wens iedereen heel veel wijsheid en kracht toe

----------


## Stella2

Het is heel erg belangrijk, dat deze site blijft voortbestaan. Steeds meer mensen willen van anti-depressiva af.

Het zijn absoluut zeer verslavende middelen !

Wat werd mij verteld, toen ik Paroxetine voorgeschreven kreeg plm. 10 jaar terug. "Ik maakte niet voldoende serotonine meer aan, waardoor ik depressief werd. Seroxat, later Paroxetine kon mij weer in balans brengen."
Als de dokter je dat verteld en je weet daar zelf verder niets over, geloof je dat !!

Dat hele serotonine-verhaal is mogelijk gebaseerd op een gigantische leugen:
Zie o.a.: http://www.adhdfraude.net/pdf/NB169.pdf Ik heb inmiddels meer onderzoeken, die dit aantonen.

Wat heeft het met mij gedaan?

Ik werd een zombie !! Ik had geen emotie's meer, opende de post niet meer, mijn huis werd een ravage want ik had geen energie meer. Ruim 13 maanden geleden ben ik begonnen met afbouwen: ik neem nu een halve tablet (10 mg.) om de dag. Dat betekent dat ik, gedeeltelijk, weer in het echte leven terecht ben gekomen en de schade is enorm !!! Ik ga die schade onder ogen zien en accepteren en heb ook hulp gevraagd daarbij. Ik neem nu een halve tablet (10 mg.) per dag.
Ik ben de schaamte voorbij !! Ik weet nu, dat er heel erg veel mensen zijn, die in dezelfde situatie zitten of gezeten hebben die dat herkennen.

Ik vraag nu aan iedereen, die hier ooit een post geplaatst heeft: Hoe gaat het nu met je? Wie is er volledig vanaf en met welke ervaringen? En wie is teruggevallen?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Stella,

Mijn ervaring...

Ik gebruik al plm 12 jaar AD's (heb ver alle AD's gehad en geprobeerd) en ben al een paar keer gestopt zonder al te veel problemen ...
Sinds een paar familieoverlijdens zit ik terug aan de Sipralexa (10mg) en dat bevalt me prima.

Ik ben het echter met Stella eens op bepaalde vlakken;
-Zoek de AD die bij jou past (ik heb er verschillende gehad die van mij een zombie maakten > stoppen was steevast mijn antwoord, dit is niet de juiste!!)
-Probeer een zo laag mogelijke dosis aan te houden
-Zorg ervoor dat je je mét een AD beter voelt ... als je teveel bijwerkingen hebt; stop ermee en vraag je arts /psycholoog/ psychiater om een ander alternatief!!
-Geloof en vertrouw niet blindelings op de voorschrijver; enkel jijzelf voelt of de je voorgeschreven AD 'goed' voor jou is of niet!!

----------


## simone

hallo,

ik slik al jaren seroxat en nu moet ik op advies van de arts dit afbouwen in vier dagen van 40 mg naar niks. :Confused: 
heeft iemand ervaringen met eventuele afkickverschijnselen?

als ik dit heb afgebouwd is het de bedoeling dat ik notrilen ga gebruiken, kent iemand dit middel?

simone

----------


## gabry

@Marieke V
Ik heb 10 jaar seroxat geslikt, en heb bijna een jaar gedaan over het afbouwen.
Ik ben nu ruim 3 maanden clean, er is mij verteld dat het een jaar kan duren voordat je hersenen weer terug zijn op het niveau van voor je startte met AD.
Dankzij het langzame afbouwen en ondersteuning van voedingssupplementen, zijn de lichamelijk afkickverschijnselen, te verwaarlozen geweest.
Nu 3 maanden later heb ik geen afkickverschijnselen, en het gaat nog steeds heel goed met me. Wel heb ik in de eerste maand á 2 maanden enorm moeten wennen aan alle emotie's. SUCCES!!
Gabry

----------


## Ieniemienie

Ik slik al 9 jaar Citalopram en wil graag afbouwen omdat ik me goed voel. In 6 weken tijd heb ik de dosis van 20 mg gehalveerd. Afgelopen 2 weken heb ik om de dag 10 mg. geslikt en daarna ben ik gestopt met de Citalopram.
Ik kreeg nare bijwerkingen zoals duizeligheid, vermoeidheid. Het was net of ik watten in mijn hoofd had en niet meer goed kon nadenken.
Ik ben vandaag weer begonnen met 10 mg en het gaat een stuk beter met me.
Het is al de derde keer dat ik probeer te stoppen. Helaas het lukt me niet.
Doe ik iets verkeerd? Moet ik een ander schema maken om af te bouwen?

----------


## Ronald68

@ Simone,

Ik heb ook een keer afgebouwd maar daar deed ik een week of 6 over. En had slechts 20mg. Alles overigens in overleg met de huisarts. Helaas was ik er nog niet aan toe.
Ik heb geen afkickverschijnselen gehad.
Maar misschien moet jij het in een betrekkelijk kort tijdsbestek doen omdat je overstapt baar een ander middel?

@ Ieniemienie

Misschien ben je er nog niet helemaal klaar voor. Maar goed je zit nu al op een halve dosis das toch ook wat waard

----------


## dotito

@ienimienie

Als je wilt stoppen met AD moet je het geleidelijk doen en volgens een schema.Is nl zo dat je 9 jaar AD hebt genomen dat is niets niet hé.U lichaam is er nl aan gewend aan die stof en nu moet ge daar van afkicken.Want ik zou doen,alé heb ik bij mezelf ook gedaan gewoon 10mg nemen,dan van die 10mg 2 mg van afdoen.Kan je die pillen breken of niet? Zo ja,daarna een tijdje enkele dagen bv 5 dagen aan 8 mg bijven,en dan zo verder gaan weer een stukje afdoen zodat je aan 6mg zit begrijp je??Heb je eens een moeilijk dag/week blijf je gewoon staan aan je hoeveelheid.En zo kan je op een rustige/geleidelijke manier afbouwen zonder teveel nevenwerkingen te krijgen.Want anders gaat het echt zwaar tillen,en het is al niet gemakkelijk.Ik heb er nl een jaar over gedaan om definitief af te bouwen.Dus geef u de raad doe het rustig aan,wees niet te snel.

Als je nog iets wil vragen,vraag het gerust aan mij heb enorm veel ervaring met medicatie af te bouwen.

Succes,groetjes Do

----------


## Ieniemienie

De tabletten van Citolepram kun je halveren tot 10 mg. De helft van 10 mg. is moeilijk te doen. Kan ik bij de apotheek vragen dit voor me te doen of kunnen jullie me vertellen hoe jullie dit gedaan hebben. Minderen naar 2,5 mg gaat natuurlijk helemaal niet!

----------


## dotito

@ieniemienie,

Kan je u AD dan zelf niet halveren,of zijn het capsules?Anders moet je eens aan de Apotheek vragen of ze er geen lagere dosis in hebben.

----------


## Stella53

Antidepressiva zijn niet verslavend en leiden niet tot afhankelijkheid !??????

*Anti-depressiva zijn wel degelijk verslavend*. Het hele serotonine/dopamine-tekort in de hersenen, wat de artsen vertellen terwijl ze het middel voorschrijven, is met geen mogelijkheid te bewijzen. Het hele verhaal berust op veronderstellingen. Op grond van deze veronderstellingen krijgen wij anti-depressiva veel te snel en veel te makkelijk voorgeschreven, terwijl wel aangetoond is, dat afbouwen van SSRI's (anti-depressiva), de aanvankelijk klachten verhevigen, waardoor mensen vaak toch weer terug vallen. Dat vertelt uw huisarts U vast niet.

Agnes, wat niet bij de afkick-verschijnselen staat maar absoluut zeer relevant is, is dat geweldadigheid en zelf-dodingsgedachten een zeer vaak voorkomend verschijnsel is.

Ik heb elke genoemde klacht in de lijst plus de zelf-dodingsgedachte. Geweldadig ben ik niet.

Ik heb onderzoek gedaan naar het serotonine/dopamine verhaal en .................. het bewijs is er gewoonweg niet !!! Toch krijgen wij drugs zodra wij ons onrustig voelen, een paar angstaanvallen hebben, hartkloppingen enz.

De huisarts zou moeten beginnen met gespreks-therapieen. Uit ervaring weet ik, dat angst-aanvallen heel erg zijn. Je zit dan ook volkomen overstuur bij de huisarts en die heeft op dat moment geen andere keus (denkt hij/zij) dat anti-depressiva de oplossing is. In veel gevallen zal het voorschrijven samen gaan met een kalmerende drug als Benzodiazepine (bv. Oxacepam) : http://home.planet.nl/~holtj019/NL/A..._middelen.html

Ik maak een web-site over anti-depressiva, de leugen daaromheen en het afkicken ervan en heb de meest tragische verhalen gelezen van talloze mensen die het afkicken gewoonweg niet aankonden. Het is afschuwelijk zwaar. Er is maar 1 manier om dit vol te houden en dat is; begrijpen dat je aan het afkicken bent van gelegaliseerde drugs.

Ik heb een aantal zeer goede hulpmiddelen gevonden, die het leed aanzienlijk kunnen verzachten, hetgeen ik nu uit eigen ervaring weet.

Cold Turkey is heel erg gevaarlijk, afbouwen is veruit de het beste. Neem daar zoveel tijd voor als jouw lichaam je toestaat.

Annelies
http://www.Antidepressiva.Come2me.nl

----------


## sietske763

ik ben het er niet helemaal mee eens....
ik kan zo stoppen met mn AD(klassieke TC) zonder echt klachten, paar dagen wat hoofdpijn, verder totaal niets.....alleen als het een paar maanden geleden is word ik weer depressief en dat is al een paar x gebeurd, dus ik blijf het nu slikken.

----------


## Stella53

Sietske,

Begrijp ik , dat jij geen constante gebruiker was van AD, maar sinds kort wel?

Een van de vele symptomen na of tijdens het afbouwen van AD is nl. het terugkomen van de depressie. Daarom gaan de meeste mensen daar weer opnieuw mee beginnen, niet wetend dat het bij afkick-verschijnselen hoort.
Paradoxaal genoeg ben je een voorbeeld van hoe verslavend AD zijn.

Ik ben 56 jaar en vastbesloten helemaal te stoppen met AD; mijn neurologisch systeem is erg aangetast. Ik heb "wankelingen" naar links en merk dat mijn hoofd ook steeds naar links valt. Dat heeft vervolgens invloed op de nek en dus ook het hoofd.
Vorige week dinsdag ben ik met een aantal dingen begonnen om de symptomen van het afkicken te verlichten en kan sinds afgelopen vrijdag zeggen, dat het me bijzonder goed afgaat.
Omega-3 visolie van een hele goede kwaliteit, constant mijn lichaamshouding en ademhaling in de gaten houden, bewegen ( wandelen doet al heel veel goed) en meer. Staat op de web-site.

----------


## Oki07

@ Stella
Ik slik ad tegen paniekaanvallen. Dat heb ik van mijn 24-25ste gedaan in combinatie met cog. gedragstherapie. Toen ging het goed. Op mijn 28-ste kreeg ik weer klachten. Weer therapie en ook haptonomie. Allerlei onderzoeken om te kijken of de klachten toch niet lichamelijk waren. Januari 2009 weer begonnen met ad, omdat ik bijna dagelijks paniekaanvallen had. Na een jaar wilde ik afbouwen. De dosiering werd gehalveerd en dat ging goed. Wel ontwenningsverschijnselen zoals vlekken, in de watten lopen en nerveus. Ik zou na 6 weken weer verder afbouwen, maar toen kwam de klap. Weer paniekaanvallen. Dagelijks. Daar heb ik een week mee gelopen, maar toen ben ik weer begonnen. Nu na twee maanden voel ik me eindelijk weer beter.

Ik vind dat je nogal makkelijk praat. Maar als je dé tip voor mij hebt, waardoor ik er vanaf kom zónder weer paniekaanvallen te krijgen, dan houd ik mij aanbevolen. Omega3 visolie wil ik als vegetariër niet.

----------


## sietske763

@stella,
ik slik al 18 jaar AD, verschillende soorten gehad, ook wel gestopt, zie boven.
voel me heerlijk en gelukkig met een TC

----------


## sietske763

ps en altijd stoppen zoder afbouwen, ene AD stoppen, andere AD direct de standaard dagdosering.
zonder echt klachten.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ik denk persoonlijk dat het een beetje van persoon tot persoon ligt.Want ik lig daar heel....gevoelig aan aan medicatie.Ik moet altijd eerst iets afbouwen vooraleer ik met iets anders kan beginnen.

----------


## Ieniemienie

Kun je bij je apotheek vragen met het afbouwen van AD te helpen door 5 mg. tablet te maken. Citalopram kun je halveren naar 10 maar naar 5b en minder krijg ik echt niet voor elkaar.

----------


## Lette

Ieniemienie,
Je kunt bij de apotheek op recept citalopram tabletten van 10 mg krijgen, die kun je dan weer heel makkelijk halveren tot 5 mg.
Zo heb ik het ook gedaan (ben in ruim 9 maanden "afgekickt" van de citalopram, ik gebruikte 20 mg per dag voor ik begon).
Groetjes,
Lette

----------


## Lette

PS dat jij zoveel klachten kreeg komt omdat je te snel wilde afbouwen, in 6 weken tijd de dosis halveren is echt te snel! Het beste is héél langzaam af te bouwen, 1 mg minder per 2 weken steeds werkt het best. Helaas zijn er van citalopram geen 1 mg tabletjes verkrijgbaar (wel van seroxat) dus moet je zelf aan de slag en uitrekenen (ik deed het aan de hand van weekgemiddelden) dat je met die snelheid afbouwt.

----------


## Oki07

Effexor is er alleen in capsules van 37,5, 75 en 150 mg. Maar als ik weer een poging ga doen dan ga ik inderdaad niet meer halveren. Dan maar meer capsules slikken.
Ik vond de ontwenningsverschijnselen op zich niet zo erg, maar dat ik weer erge paniekaanvallen kreeg, dat ging echt niet. Ik kon wel janken.

----------


## gabry

Ik sluit me helemaal aan bij lette, Langzaam is de beste methode!!!!

----------


## dotito

Idd langzaam afbouwen heb ik ook gedaan,want anders kan je evt een terugval krijgen.

@Gabry,

Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou,nog steeds AD vrij? :Wink:

----------


## gabry

@dodito

Ja al 4 maanden!!!! Geen AD meer.
Ik heb het wel een aantal maanden zwaar gehad, en nog rond de menstruatie merk ik dat ik een stuk gevoeliger reageer dan voorheen. Maar al met al mag ik niet klagen en dat ga ik dan ook niet doen! De weg terug is en blijft voor DE oplossing voor het afbouwen, zonder was ik allang teruggevallen vooral omdat ik de vorige keer dat ik 4 maanden AD(jaren geleden overigens) vrij was, had ik toen nog steeds last van lichamelijke afkickverschijnselen, dat heb ik nu niet gehad!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## dotito

@Gabry,

Wat tof te horen dat je nog steeds AD vrij bent,proficiat!!Tja gemakkelijk zal het in ieder geval niet zijn,maar je bent er nu toch al 4 maand vanaf.Alé ben echt blij voor u dat het redelijk goed met je gaat.En wat die gevoeligheid rond u menstruatie betreft dat ik normaal hoor,dat heb ik ook ervaren maar dat neem je er dan maar bij he!

Wens je nog heel veel succes,en heel veel liefs terug.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Stella53

Gabry,

Wat geweldig. Ik ben zo blij voor je. 
Vorige week dinsdag heb ik het laatste kwart tablet Paroxetine genomen, niet met de bedoeling om helemaal te stoppen, maar zo pakte het wel uit. Ik voelde me goed, geen last van hersen-schokken e.d. en heb het gewoon niet meer genomen.

Naast de 2 capsule's Omega-3 visolie die ik sinds twee weken slik, doe ik nu aan lichaamsbeweging en vooral het constant alert zijn op lichaamshouding en ademhaling. Verder zoveel mogelijk de zon in (Vit.D, de enige echte).
Heb nu ruim een week geen hoofdpijnen en duizeligheid meer gehad.

Na tien jaar slikken van een middel dat mij tot een zombie maakte, ben ik terug in het leven en zal er alles aan doen om het zo te houden. Het middel heeft niets opgelost, integendeel. 
Heb onderzoek gedaan en een web-site gemaakt over SSRI's en het afkicken daarvan:
http://www.Antidepressiva.Come2me.nl

Nu ik weet, dat een aantal klachten terug kunnen komen en gelijkertijd besef, dat het afkick-verschijnselen zijn, weet ik ook, dat ik dit kan opbrengen.

----------


## dotito

@Stella,

Hoop voor jou dat het op een gegeven moment helemaal zonder AD kan,zodat je weer helemaal van je leven kan genieten zoals jij dat wil.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Lette

Stella, complimenten voor je website, heb daar al heel wat nuttige info vandaan gehaald! Andere goede sites zijn PaxilProgress en deze o.a.:
http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Medic...-9.html#236989
maar die zal jullie al wel bekend zijn. 
Groetjes en sterkte iedereen met afbouwen en/of gestopt zijn!
Lette

----------


## Lette

Overigens heb ik net als Gabry het programma De Weg Terug gevolgd en ook ik heb nu, na ruim 2 maanden te zijn gestopt, geen lichamelijke afkickverschijnselen. En dat wil heel wat zeggen, want ik heb over heel wat mensen gelezen die met enorme klachten kampten. Natuurlijk ben ik er nog niet, soms komen die klachten pas later. Ik hoop echter dat het me bespaard zal blijven, want het is niet niks! Wel ben ik vaker down (zit soms echt aan de "dark side" van mijn gevoel en heb ik ook veel last van mijn hormonen (erg down en geagiteerd in "pms week"), maar ik voel me ook gewoon goed op sommige dagen. Al met al mag ik dus niet klagen, tenminste...niet tot nu toe en zeker niet bij vergeleken de klachten die ik overal lees. Het blijft eng allemaal en te bizar voor woorden, waar mensen na het stoppen met deze middelen doorheen moeten. Wat maar weer aangeeft hoe verslavend en levensgevaarlijk ze zijn....

----------


## marretje

[QUOTE=simone;45901]hallo,

ik slik al jaren seroxat en nu moet ik op advies van de arts dit afbouwen in vier dagen van 40 mg naar niks. :Confused: 
heeft iemand ervaringen met eventuele afkickverschijnselen?

als ik dit heb afgebouwd is het de bedoeling dat ik notrilen ga gebruiken, kent iemand dit middel?

Hoi hoi Simone,

Het allerbelangrijkste hierin is, hoe jij erover denkt en wat jij zelf wilt?
In 4 dgn van 40mg Paroxetine naar 0, en dat terwijl je het jaren geslikt hebt
komt op mij nogal eng over! En dan verder gaan met Nortrilen?
Ik denk dat het niet makkelijk zal worden. Maar als je huisarts zegt dat het zo moet, wie ben ik dan om er tegenin te gaan?
Als je de hierboven beschreven artikelen hebt gelezen, zal je ook inmiddels weten, waarom zo snel stoppen zo eng is?
Maar hoe het ook zei, als je inmiddels van de Paroxetine af bent, en ben begonnen met de Nortrilen, dan hoop ik dat het goed gegaan is?
En anders hoop ik hier nog eens wat te lezen van je in de toekomst?

Suc6, Margreet. :Wink:

----------


## faraway

> Ik heb ook een vraagje, neem nu twee maand sipralexa en zou graag willen stoppen... want ik voel me beter. 
> Weet iemand hoe ik het er best mee stop? Ze hebben me gezegd van af te bouwen?


zeker niet stoppen met sipralexa, je moet sipralexa minstens 6 maanden nemen

----------


## faraway

bericht over Sipralexa:

De neuroloog heeft me sipralexa voorgeschreven omwille van mijn vermijdingsgedrag dat ik vertoonde na mijn duizeligheidsymptomen (voor alle duidelijkheid, ik was duizelig zonder oorzaak, nog voor dat ik AD nam)

De eerste week was moeilijk, ik kon niet slapen, kreeg zelfmoordgedachten, maagproblemen etc etc...
maar je kan dat allemaal relativeren, ik kon mij erover zetten.

Ik ben al 8 maanden gebruiker van sipralexa. De eerste maanden voelde ik mij heel gelukkig maar mijn vermijdingsgedrag en angsten waren nog niet helemaal voorbij. Ik heb geprobeerd, zoals afgesproken bij de arts, af te bouwen na 6 maanden. Dit was dus niet simpel. Het afbouwen zorgde bij mij voor vermoeidheid en ik voelde me suf. Ik heb verdergezet en besloot om nog een poosje verder te gaan met sipralexa. 
Nu pas voel ik echt wat sipralexa met mij heeft gedaan:
- misschien omdat ik nooit meer vergeet de pil te nemen werkt het beter, want vroeger vergat ik af en toe eens een pilletje

- de angsten en vermijdingsgedrag is zo goed als weg, ik voel me ook meer op mn gemak
- ik kan heel veel probleemsituaties relativeren

MAAR

ik heb ontdekt dat ik een gevoelloze jongen ben geworden, ik heb geen medelijden met mensen die problemen hebben, wat vroeger het omgekeerde was. Ik had geen liefdesverdriet toen het gedaan was met mijn vriendin.

Ik heb een onvoorspelbare auto ongelukje gehad, wat zeker niet door de medicatie is, maar door dat er werken waren op de openbare weg. Na het ongeval had ik echt geen gevoel van verdriet of spijt. Ik vond het niet erg:s Ik besef dat dit raar is

Ik kan mij soms moeilijk concentreren, en soms begin ik voor me uit te staren. 
Mijn karakter is een beetje verandert, ik ben veel minder aggressief dan tevoren, ik ben een socialer persoon. Maar, de gevoelens (gelukkig, verdriet, liefde, ...) is er niet meer. Ik bekijk de zaken heel relatief.

Conclusie:
Angstproblemen en dergelijke pscychische problemen worden heel goed beholpen door correct inname van sipralexa. De nevenwerkingen zijn niet overdreven. Maar uiteindelijk zijn je gevoelens wel onderdrukt, dat kan je er bij nemen

----------


## connie1970

Hallo,

Ik heb ook even een vraagje,
Ben al een behoorlijke tijd bezig met het afbouwen van sertraline.
Ik gebruik dit medicijn al wel een jaar of 8.

Nu heb ik de laatste tijd heel veel last van hartkloppingen en om eerlijk te zijn raak ik hiervan behoorlijk in paniek vooral wanneer het heel lang duurt.
Kan dit komen door het afbouwen van dit medicijn??

----------


## Stella2

JA, absoluut zeker. 

Kijk eens voor alle mogelijke bijwerkingen tijdens het afbouwen op 
http://www.Antidepressiva.Come2me.nl

----------


## Healthcares

Ik ben al enige tijd down geweest door mijn linkerknie probleem. Nu nog soms wat terugval maar ben lang geleden ook depressief geweest en het hangt mede van de omgeving af of je daar jezelf nooit gaat uitwerken. Sommige factoren heb je niet in de hand. Maar de neveneffecten zijn idd soms niet min van antidepressiva. ALs je die bijsluiter nog maar leest word ik toch niet goed soms... , ondertss zijn medicamenten ook onderhevig aan verbetering door de feedback van de gebruikers eigenlijk , rechtstreeks en onrechtstreeks. Ik neem liever iets 100 % natuurlijks en daar ben ik dan ook mee bezig en heb best al aardige momenten gekend . Je moet je realiteit onder ogen zien en relativeren. Gezondheid is onbetaalbaar .

----------


## sietske763

vaak zijn alternatieve middelen niet effectief genoeg bij een depressie.
bv st janskruid; dat helpt veel mensen de winter door maar bij echte depressies is dat echt niet effectief genoeg.
soms moet je gewoon accepteren dat je AD nodig hebt en dan heb je de keuze of je je slechter/depressiever enz wil voelen of dat de bijwerkingen bij lange na niet zo erg zijn....dat is ieder zn eigen keus.

----------


## Healthcares

Uw brein bestaat voor 18 % ongeveer uit vet ... .als je dat beter kan laten werken door een alternatief te proberen dat uit unieke omega 3 vetzuren (ETA's) bestaat kan je beter gaan functioneren en ook beter relativeren . Het is niet simpel maar je moet ondanks alles niet alleen iets nemen maar ook iets ondernemen ... , dat is een wereld van verschil . 

Een dag niets gezegd is een ophoping van gedachten die afremmen... =-)

----------


## Stella2

Sietske,

Ik ben het gedeeltelijk met jou eens. Het probleem ligt echter bij de voorschrijvers, de artsen. Het protocol is nl. dat als er AD voorgeschreven wordt en tegelijkertijd gespreks-therapie voorgeschreven wordt. AD lost nl. niets op aan de werkelijke problemen, het is pure symptoom bestrijding.
Daar staat tegenover, dat AD zeer verslavend is en dat afbouwen en stoppen hiermee, alle mogelijke bijwerkingen in zeer verhevigde mate terug komen. (Lees deze zin nog maar eens, want dit geldt voor ruim 80 % van de mensen die afbouwen en stoppen met AD.)

Omega-3 visolie met EPA en DHA, een hoge dosis Magnesium, Rhodiola of Ruval Extra Forte zijn goede hulpmiddelen bij depressie en bij de afschuwelijke afkick-verschijnselen van AD.

----------


## Healthcares

> Sietske,
> 
> Ik ben het gedeeltelijk met jou eens. Het probleem ligt echter bij de voorschrijvers, de artsen. Het protocol is nl. dat als er AD voorgeschreven wordt en tegelijkertijd gespreks-therapie voorgeschreven wordt. AD lost nl. niets op aan de werkelijke problemen, het is pure symptoom bestrijding.
> Daar staat tegenover, dat AD zeer verslavend is en dat afbouwen en stoppen hiermee, alle mogelijke bijwerkingen in zeer verhevigde mate terug komen. (Lees deze zin nog maar eens, want dit geldt voor ruim 80 % van de mensen die afbouwen en stoppen met AD.)
> 
> Omega-3 visolie met EPA en DHA, een hoge dosis Magnesium, Rhodiola of Ruval Extra Forte zijn goede hulpmiddelen bij depressie en bij de afschuwelijke afkick-verschijnselen van AD.


Even benadrukken dat er ook omega 3 van de groenlipmossel is en 158 keer meer geconcentreerd is dan visolie. Het extractie proces is zo goed geworden dat het zijn genetische biologische eigenschappen behoud. En daarbij unieke ETA's heeft , dus unieke omega 3 vetzuren die nergens anders zo voorkomen dan in de groenlipmossel. Uit nieuw zeeland , zuivere natuur door overheid gecontroleerd en heeft bijzondere onstekingswerende reakties en pijnstillend... . Geeft geen allergische reacties voor mensen met allergies van vissoorten etc... Bijzonder aangenaam om te nemen en neem uw tijd om het te ontdekken . Zoiets kan je enkel met voeding in nemen en maakt je lichaam maar heel beperkt aan ... zalig. 

Nederlandse uitleg op moxxor.com , kies je taal maar om te lezen .. , zeg maar dat ik je heb verwezen , healthcares , omdat ik het zelf ook gebruik en voldoende water drink.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en mijn leven in handen aan het nemen ben . goeienacht iedereen.. 

Het sneeuwt hier pokkehard in belgie land  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sonjad

hoe moet ik stoppen met Citalopram?
kan iemand mij het afbouwschema /dosissen geven?
Sonjad

----------


## gabry

Ik ben niet bekend met citalopram, maar voor alle AD geldt, langzaam en het liefst per 1mg. per twee weken. Maar nogmaals ik ken het middel niet en weet niet of je ze kunt breken of verkruimelen, dat zou je het best in de apotheek vragen. Ben voorzichtig met het afbouwschema van huisarts en apotheker, ze gaan vaak veel te snel. Succes!

----------


## Lette

@Sonjad;
citalopram moet je net zo langzaam afbouwen als paroxetine, dus nooit sneller gaan dan 1 mg van de dagdosis afhalen per 2 weken, liefst nog langzamer, met name vwb de laatste mg's (dan kun je bijv. 6 weken op een bepaalde dosis blijven zitten totdat je afbouwt). Ik deed dat niet en kreeg nog last van afkickverschijnselen toen ik eenmaal was gestopt, 1 mg per 2 weken is vaak dus nog te snel helaas...

Als je even terugleest zie je dat ik ergens aangeef dat je geen 1 mg tabletjes van citalopram kunt krijgen via de apotheek. Ik heb daarom bij mijn 20 mg tabletjes 10 mg tabletjes gekregen, zodat je als je 5 mg wilt hebben niet zo'n 20 mg tabletje in vieren moet gaan delen bijv. Het is dus helaas wat minder goed te doseren dan met die 1 mg tabletjes, maar mij is het met wat breekwerk toch gelukt.

Suk6 met het afbouwen!

----------


## pruts

> Stoppen met antidepressiva
> 
> Ik wil er wél bijvermelden dat ik grote ogen heb getrokken bij de vermelding dat AD's niet verslavend zijn....maak dat de kat wijs zeg ik dan!!!!


Inderdaad! Maak dat mijn kat wijs!! Dat is waarschijnlijk geschreven door iemand die zelf nooit AD nam!??

----------


## gabry

Dat gelooft mijn kat zelfs niet, heeft teveel gezien...

----------


## Lette

Hahaha! En dan zijn er nog mensen die zich "artsen" durven noemen en dit glashard beweren (dat AD niet "verslavend" zijn). Túúrlijk zijn ze dat niet, daarom hebben wij ook zo lekker veel last van de afkickeverschijnselen, komt allemaal omdat AD níet verslavend zijn. Yeah right! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wat ik hier allemaal lees, heb ik totaal geen last van, heb echt vele middelen gebruikt,
het was gewoon s,avonds stoppen met bv nortrlolen en direct het andere middel starten en in 2 dagen op de standaard dagdosering.
zou dat miss komen omdat ik direct een ander middel krijg??

----------


## gabry

heel goed mogelijk dat dit de reden is waarom je geen ontwenningsverschijnselen hebt, je hebt namelijk geen ontewenning als je direct weer met een ander middel begint.
Alle ad's werken namelijk in grote lijnen hetzelfde, en wordt je hersenfunctie "weer meteen gevoed" met "dezelfde stof". 
Bij mij begon de echte ontwenning zelfs pas nadat ik helemaal gestopt was, d.w.z. een maand of 2 na de laatste 1mg. kreeg ik alsnog last van hyperventilatie en angstaanvallen, volgende maand ben ik er een jaar helemaal vanaf en ik merk NU pas dat ik me iets beter ga voelen. En dan ben ik al heel blij dat ik er "maar" twee jaar over heb gedaan, i.p.v. Klaas...

----------


## tkeller

Hallo,
Als gevolg van drugsgebruik (ja stom)in de periode 2000-2007 (voornamelijk xtc, later ook slaapmiddelen) heb ik ernstige slaapproblemen. Op een gegeven moment 'knapte' er iets in m'n hoofd waardoor ik helemaal niet meer sliep en ik constant een migraine-achtige spanning had. Jankend naar de huisarts en in eerste instantie schreef die me chloordiazepoxide (Librium) voor, dat gelukkig hielp mijn hoofd rustig te houden. Dit heb ik 2,5 jaar geslikt voordat ik zonder kon. Hierbij heb ik ook regelmatig slaapmiddelen geslikt (oxazepam, lorazepam, temazepam). De psychiater waar ik toen bij liep heeft me toen ook een antidepressiva voorgeschreven, Efexor, om mijn dopamine-en serotoninereceptoren weer te herstellen, maar daardoor werden de slaapproblemen erger. Toen ben ik overgestapt op Mirtazapine (Remeron) (1 tablet van 15 mg) en dat hielp heel goed. 
Nu, maart 2011, zijn we drieenhalf jaar verder en ik ben nog steeds 'herstellende'. Ik worstel nog steeds met slaapproblemen, al het is minder ernstig dan 3,5 jaar geleden. Ik slik nu alleen nog 7,5 mg Mirtazapine en dat gaat redelijk. Soms moet ik een slaaptablet bijslikken want 'het delicate herstel in mijn hoofd' is nog lang niet waar het zijn moet. Ik ben door de Mirtazapine wel 8 kilo aangekomen en ervaar constant maagproblemen. 
Nu maart 2011 heb ik geprobeerd helemaal te stoppen met Mirtazapine maar mijn slaap zakt nu pardoes terug van 6 uur naar 3 uur per nacht. 
Ik wil graag van alle medicatie af, maar ik heb het idee dat me dit nog niet gaat lukken. Door die halve tablet Mirtazapine blijf ik ook nog veel vocht vasthouden waardoor m'n maag me altijd ''in de weg zit''. Afbouwen naar een kwart helpt me niet want is het is al een lage dosering. Ik slik nu af en toe nog een oxazepam of temazepam maar wil niet weer terugvallen op slaapmiddelen. Samengevat: Mirtazapine (slik het nu 2 jaar) helpt me zeker met slapen, maar door maagproblemen en gewichtstoename wil ik er af! Alleen lukt het mij niet zonder te grijpen naar slaappillen. Valeriaan e.d. helpt niet. Heeft iemand een tip?
Thim

----------


## Healthcares

Hoi, thim,

dat is een hele apotheek zo te lezen ? Ik lees dat je alvast op goeie weg bent en doe zo voort ... de neveneffecten van medicijnen zijn niet min zo te lezen... . Dit is echt wel waar je vanaf moet . 

sterkte tim en goeie moed

----------


## muppy42

beste gabry,

welke voedingssupplementen heb jij gebruikt als ondersteuning? ik slik nl. net zo lang al seroxat en wil er ook vanaf. wat was jou afbouw schema? ik wil graag wat tips van je.

----------


## monica3

Hallo, Ik slik al jaren antidepresiva, de 1e keer na overspannen te zijn geweest van mijn werk, gestopt, paar jaar later, ook weer Triyptizol, toen ik uitgeput was na een halfjaar voor mijn huilbaby te hebben gezorgd, nu dan laatste keer, omdat mijn man en ik uit elkaar gingen. Nu ben ik gelukkig en alles is goed met mijn gezin, maar slik nu al meer dan 5 jaar die Tryptizol en wil er graag van af. Omdat ik me de laatste tijd helemaal niet goed voel, begin van de overgang zit. Hierdoor heb ik veel last van hartkloppingen en moet ik propanolol voor slikken, soms wel 3 per dag. Heb ook minder energie.
Moet ook, als bijwerking van de Tryptizol iedere avond 1 lorazepam nemen om in te kunnen slapen, soms s'nachts nog een halve.
Je snapt dat dit wel erg veel is allemaal, zit op dosis van 120mg. Heb al paar keer in het verleden geprobeerd af te bouwen, maar kreeg dan angsten, slecht slapen, erg nerveus en duizelig een paniekaanval op de snelweg, waardoor ik tot op de dag van vandaag nog niet de snelweg op durf als ik zelf rijd, was toen nota bene onder begeleiding van iemand van het Riagg en die zei dat ie nog nooit van deze afkickverschijnselen had gehoord en ik moest maar snel weer gaan innemen...
Nu lees ik dus dat het wel degelijk kan, wat een rotstreek zeg...
Ik ben heel gevoelig en zal dus heeel langzaam moeten afbouwen, hoop dat ik me dan beter ga voelen, meer energie enzo..
Of is het niet verstandig nu ik aan begin overgang zit, maar ja het is iedere keer wel wat. Dank u alvast voor u advies
Monica

----------


## monica3

Hallo, Ik slik al 9 jaar Tryptizol (amitryptiline)iemand hier ervaring mee met afbouwen??
zit nu aan het begin overgang, dan zeggen ze al gauw, wacht tot je eruit bent, maar ja, weer 10 jaar verder ofzo. Zie dit niet zo zitten, omdat ik me de laatste tijd niet zo lekker voel. Veel hartkloppingen, hier slik ik nu propanolol voor, hormoomkorrels homeopaath, af en toe lorazepam voor het slapengaan. Opgezette buik, obstipatie heb ik al heel lang, dit komt van de bijwerkingen. Zou ik me nu beter gaan voelen als ik afbouw, want de reden waarvoor ik het kreeg is al lang en breed over. Wie kan mij raad geven?? Zou ik het ook met 1 mg tegelijk moeten doen, das lastig, heb 120 mg. er zijn pilletjes van 10 mg en die kan ik evt. breken tot 5, maar dan verkruimelen ze.
Bedankt alvast voor jullie tips!

----------


## sietske763

tryptizol is een TC, minder klachten heb je met prothiaden, ook een TC, heb ze beide geslikt, het heeft dezelfde werking alleen tryp heeft een versuffende werking, handig als je slaap slecht is.
ik heb bij beide middelen een stoppoging gedaan, een cold turcky, 2 weken veel hoofdpijn en wat onrustig.
uiteindelijk toen het uit mn bloed was, na 6 week werd ik weer verdrietig en somber en ben toen direct weer begonnen. (ik zit ook al jaren in de overgang)

als ik jou was zou ik eerst de overgang afwachten, straks ben je miss 2x verdrietig; en van de hormonen en van het stoppen met AD...
maar dat is mijn mening..............een boel mensen willen kostte wat het kost perse geen AD en zijn bereidt om dit te ondergaan!
sterkte

----------


## monica3

Hallo, Bedankt voor je berichtje. Ja, was ook al weer aan het twijfelen, dat heb je soms. Maar heb nu inderdaad al klachten overgang, zoals soms slecht slapen en inderdaad verdrietig, hartkloppingen, word alles dadelijk 3x zo zwaar, dat hoeft ook echt niet van mij.
Ik zit wel op 120mg en zou misschien als ik uit de overgang ben kunnen afbouwen met 10 mg tegelijk? Heb dit vorig jaar geprobeerd, maar dag erna was ik al heel duizelig en wat gespannen, rare dromen en met de dag verdrietiger, maar weer snel begonnen en toen ging het over. Kun je nagaan..Het probleem is is dan ook dat ik het al zo lang gebruik dat mijn lichaan er helemaal aan gewend is geraakt! Ik loop ook bij een homeopaath die electroacupentuur toepast. Dat is testen d.m.v. een apparaat, jij hebt dan een teststaafje vast en hij prikt (met stompe dikke naald)al je meridiaan punten aan op je handen, voeten.
Zo kan hij zien waar er wat aan de hand is. Ook test hij iedere keer mijn medicijnen en ziet dan als hij b.v. 10 mg. erafhaalt, op het testblokje, dat de wijzer direkt wegschiet naar beneden (is dus niet goed).
Dus nu maar verstand op nul en slikken maar, en na overgang verder zien. Waarsch. hoef ik dan niet per 1mg af te bouwen, zoals in verhalen die ik las, maar de 10mg doormidden =5 en dan nog een keer , zit je op 2,5 en dat dan 2 weken ofzo enz.
Groetjes, en bedankt voor je reaktie

----------


## sietske763

hai,
ik loop ook bij homeopaath, eerder gezegd ""liep""
uiteindelijk heb ik fosfor korreltjes gekeregen en ik slaap er heel goed van,
hij zei altijd; je slaapt niet door de fosfor maar de med. slaat beter aan DOOR de fosfor.
en als je goed slaapt kan je veel meer aan.
in de overgang nekte mij de afschuwelijke nachtrusten van opvliegers enz.
ik heb daar hormonen voor gekregen want uiteindelijk krijg je med. voor het slapen en het werkt niet door al die transpiratie aanvallen en onrust, maar ik moet er bijzetten dat ik een persoon ben die beslist geen zin heeft om te ""lijden""
en dat komt voort uit mijn verleden.

ik vind het iig heel verstandig van je dat je wacht tot na de overgang. hoe lang zit je er al in?


en de afbouwfase die je beschrijft is van andere middelen van een SSRI en niet van een TC die wij slikken.

echt waar daar ben je zo vanaf.
en had stopschema van psych.
sterkte

----------


## sietske763

ps
lorazepam is de meest verslavende pam die er is (temesta)
miss dat je daar mee kan beginnen om af te bouwen...
ik kreeg (bijna)alles van psych maar beslist geen lorazepam,
en miss kan je dan wat anders vragen wat niet zo verslavend is...
ik krijg inslaap med.
maar dit is allen maar ff een tip hoor!
jij moet zelf doen en slikken wat jij wil, tis jouw lichaam
sterkte

----------


## Senora

> Hallo, Ik slik al jaren antidepresiva, de 1e keer na overspannen te zijn geweest van mijn werk, gestopt, paar jaar later, ook weer Triyptizol, toen ik uitgeput was na een halfjaar voor mijn huilbaby te hebben gezorgd, nu dan laatste keer, omdat mijn man en ik uit elkaar gingen. Nu ben ik gelukkig en alles is goed met mijn gezin, maar slik nu al meer dan 5 jaar die Tryptizol en wil er graag van af. Omdat ik me de laatste tijd helemaal niet goed voel, begin van de overgang zit. Hierdoor heb ik veel last van hartkloppingen en moet ik propanolol voor slikken, soms wel 3 per dag. Heb ook minder energie.
> Moet ook, als bijwerking van de Tryptizol iedere avond 1 lorazepam nemen om in te kunnen slapen, soms s'nachts nog een halve.
> Je snapt dat dit wel erg veel is allemaal, zit op dosis van 120mg. Heb al paar keer in het verleden geprobeerd af te bouwen, maar kreeg dan angsten, slecht slapen, erg nerveus en duizelig een paniekaanval op de snelweg, waardoor ik tot op de dag van vandaag nog niet de snelweg op durf als ik zelf rijd, was toen nota bene onder begeleiding van iemand van het Riagg en die zei dat ie nog nooit van deze afkickverschijnselen had gehoord en ik moest maar snel weer gaan innemen...
> Nu lees ik dus dat het wel degelijk kan, wat een rotstreek zeg...
> Ik ben heel gevoelig en zal dus heeel langzaam moeten afbouwen, hoop dat ik me dan beter ga voelen, meer energie enzo..
> Of is het niet verstandig nu ik aan begin overgang zit, maar ja het is iedere keer wel wat. Dank u alvast voor u advies
> Monica


Dag Monica,
Ik neem al 10j. Effexor Exel, 75 mg. Ik vind het tijd dit af te bouwen,maar heb al ondervonden hoe ziek mij dat maakt. Ik ben 68. en weet eigenlijk niet of het sop de kool wel waard is. Ik probeer nog eens om de andere dag een capsule te nemen. Als dat lukt blijf ik het zeker minstens 5 md proberen, want dan zit ik toch al op de helft (37,5 dus)
Maar hopelijk word ik weer niet kotsmisselijk!
Ik heb nogal moeite met de site. Blij u te hebben gevonden.
Veel succes

----------


## sietske763

tja mc mensen..................
heb het een tijdje voor mezelf gehouden en kan nu melden dat ik cold turkey gestopt ben met mijn AD,
de stopklachten waren goed te verdragen en ben ze nu kwijt (dit is dag 9)
weet het...............zou nooit meer stoppen, heb dat hier altijd gezegd.
maar.............had al een boel pillen an de kant gegooid en voelde me veel beter en dacht toen......nou ja, miss na stoppen met AD nog beter????
voel me echt fantastisch en slaap als een blok met een pam.
nog steeds vrolijk/blij en gelukkig........
maar weet dat na 6 weken de AD pas echt uit mijn bloed is, dus afwachten maar..
maar dit is de eerste x in al mijn stoppogingen dat ik me zo goed voel!

wodt vervolgd.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Sietske, hoe gaat het met je?Het is nu dag 13 voor je als ik me niet vergis?
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## sietske763

hoi gabry,
voel me nog steeds goed, wordt alleen veel serieuzer....
heb wel een endogene depressie klacht............vroegtijdig ontwaken...ben dus doodmoe en ben hier dus al vaker op gestrand.
ik hoop dat dat snel overgaat anders raak ik oververmoeid en zal dan weer moeten starten......
bedankt voor je belangstelling!!
en hoe is het met jou dan???

----------


## Raimun

> hoi gabry,
> voel me nog steeds goed, wordt alleen veel serieuzer....
> heb wel een endogene depressie klacht............vroegtijdig ontwaken...ben dus doodmoe en ben hier dus al vaker op gestrand.
> ik hoop dat dat snel overgaat anders raak ik oververmoeid en zal dan weer moeten starten......
> bedankt voor je belangstelling!!
> en hoe is het met jou dan???


Te laat slapen gaan hé !! ...en dan vroeg wakker ..niet zo leuk  :Wink: 
Middagdutje ...doet ook deugd !!
Drink 'n goed glas wijn 's avonds ( of meerdere!!) ..beter dan slaappillen ...
Toch chappeau !..als je van de pillenwinkel af raakt !! :Cool: 
Volhouden dus , sietske ...tenslotte : wat zijn 6 wkn. in 'n mensenleven ??
In dit geval ..blij als ze voorbij zijn hé !! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha raimun,
idd 6 weken is niets.........
maar wel als dus deze klacht al na 2 weken weer begint, het is 1 van de tekenen van een endogene depressie..........maar ik zet nog even door.....
doe dit op eigen initiatief, arts weet het nog niet.
heb totaal geen ontwennings verschijnselen meer......daarom ben ik van de cold turkey, ff doorbijten, als je steeds wat mindert blijf je zolang klachten houden.
dank je voor je steun!!

----------


## jolanda27

> ha raimun,
> idd 6 weken is niets.........
> maar wel als dus deze klacht al na 2 weken weer begint, het is 1 van de tekenen van een endogene depressie..........maar ik zet nog even door.....
> doe dit op eigen initiatief, arts weet het nog niet.
> heb totaal geen ontwennings verschijnselen meer......daarom ben ik van de cold turkey, ff doorbijten, als je steeds wat mindert blijf je zolang klachten houden.
> dank je voor je steun!!


Vind het heel knap van jou, ik hoop dat het met het vroege ontwaken ook beter zal gaan. Zou erg jammer zijn, als het daarop zou stranden.  :Frown: 
Sterkte, fijn dat het tot nu toe best goed gaat met het afkicken. 
Groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sharontherose

hallo, ik heb sinds twee jaar 60 mg citalopram mijn dokter wil niet afbouwen maar ik wel overigens heb ik heel veel last van vermoeidheid traagheid en moeilijk uit mijn bed komen

----------


## dotito

> hallo, ik heb sinds twee jaar 60 mg citalopram mijn dokter wil niet afbouwen maar ik wel overigens heb ik heel veel last van vermoeidheid traagheid en moeilijk uit mijn bed komen



Als je graag wil afbouwen moet je anders is proberen geleidelijk te minderen. Kan je dat pilletje in 2 breken? Of anders moet je naar een andere dokter gaan en vragen om een lagere dosis van die citalopram. Uiteindelijk beslis je toch zelf wat je wil nemen of niet......

----------


## MartinGroningen

van 20mg naar 10mg zit nu een week op 10mg alles gaat goed , ik moet een maand op 10mg blijven . alleen voel me na een week op 10mg niet anders ofzo , dus ik stop er vandaag maar helemaal mee kijken hoe dat gaat  :Big Grin:  zit aan de citalopram trouwens

----------


## sietske763

slik al weer een paar maanden mijn normale dosering...bevalt me veel beter dan niets.
ben ""stukgelopen"" door vroegtijdig ontwaken.
weet het nu na zoveel pogingen echt zeker: ik stop NOOIT weer!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Als je u bij AD goed voelt en het medicament werkt, zou het stom zijn om te stoppen. Ik zou in u situatie ook niet stoppen. Ik daarin tegen kon niet tegen de nevenwerkingen, maar moest ik er tegen kunnen, en me daar beter door voelen, zou ik het zeker nemen.

----------


## hersch

Ik ben sinds 3 maanden helemaal gestopt met Paroxetine, na het 12 jaar te hebben geslikt. In 3 maanden heb ik het afgebouwd.
Een lange tijd heb ik het gevoel gehad dat dit middel me op de been hield. Dat stopte eigenlijk toen ik steeds meer slechte periodes kreeg. Ik had het idee dat het middel was uitgewerkt. 
Na het stoppen heb ik me een tijd heel goed gevoeld. Nu weer wat minder.
Herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Walt

Beste Mensen,

Ik lees hier berichten van Gabry en Lette dat het hun succesvol is gelukt om te stoppen met AD via de weg terug! Erg knap!
Ik wil ook graag stoppen met AD.
Ik vroeg mij af of hun nog steeds actief zijn op dit forum? Ik zou graag eea willen vragen aan hun!

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!

Groet Walt

----------


## sietske763

@Walt,
Gabry is regelmatig actief....om mensen te steunen met afbouwen van seroxat..
te lezen op topic; ""stoppen met paroxetine""

Succes!!

----------


## sietske763

ps;
je kunt Gabry ook een PB sturen....je moet dan even op haar naam klikken, naast de post en dan kan je op 2 manieren een bericht sturen, je krijgt dan nl 2 opties; een prive bericht of een profiel bericht.

----------


## Walt

Hoi Sietske!

Bedankt voor je snelle reactie!
Helemaal goed  :Smile: 

Groet Walt

----------


## sietske763

graag gedaan Walt,
ik hoop dat je zo verder geholpen kan worden....!!
succes met stoppen,
haha ik doe niet mee....ben een trouwe slikker... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Walt

Thnx again!

ik hoop het ook! 
De vorige keer ging niet zo best  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heb jij wel eens geprobeerd te stoppen via de weg terug?

Grtz

----------


## gabry

@ Walt ik heb je inmiddels een PB terug gestuurd.

----------


## rijnbach

Ik heb van eind maart tot en met eind juli afgebouwd van 40 mg Citalopram naar 0. Ik heb wel wat last van (faal)angsten gehad, maar die zijn nu goed onder controle. Last van bijwerkingen heb ik niet, behalve een: zeer slecht slapen. Ik slaap slechts 2 tot 3 uur per nacht. Het is verschrikkelijk: overdag ben ik humeurig en prikkelbaar. Als ik ga slapen, ben ik bang om in slaap te vallen. Ik ben me er zeer bewust van dat ik ga slapen. Dus naast lichamelijke oorzaak brengt het ook geestelijk ongemak met zich mee. 
Hoe lang duurt die slapeloosheid, lichamelijk gezien na de ontwenning van anti-depressiva. Ik gebruik allerlei huis-tuin-en keukenmiddeltjes en pak nu voldoende rust, maar dat helpt niet genoeg.

----------


## zuten

heel wat informatie en ook heel wat gepraat over dit onderwerp, ik heb het een en ander doorgenomen en het is best wel informatief en vrij gedetailleerd. Ik zal dit 100% doorverwijzen onder mijn vriendenkring.

----------

